# RocketRaid 2300, Zotac H55, WD Scorpio Black



## Puppe (Sep 1, 2010)

Hello everyone!

As a newcomer here, I hope I'm excused if I forget to mention anything useful in my post.

My problem is this; I have set up a NAS using Zotac H55-ITX, using 6 pcs of 500GB discs; 2 WD GP, and 3 pcs Barracuda 7200.11, and one 7200.12.
All these 6 drives are bunched into a raidz2. Everything is working excellent hardware-wise with those.
But I need a OS-drive too, so I installed a RocketRaid 2300, 4-port PCIe controllercard, which I use for my WD Scorpio Black 320GB. Now this drive is behaving very odd, since it is ticking awfully. And yes, its the Load_Cycle_Count, increasing about 10-20 per minute. Totally not worth it.

I have been googling alot to find a solution to this problem, but nothing seems to work. I have figured out that I need to use "camcontrol cmd.." as presented in another thread here in the matter. (http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8841&highlight=load_cycle_count&page=2)

I think I have gotten the command right, but I cant get it to accept it. I just get an error.
If I disconnect all my drives and put the Scorpio on the MB ports, it still clicks, but the command is working, and the cycles stop afaik. So, I connected one of the ZFS drives to the RR-card instead, but then that drive started to tick instead. I tried both a WD and a Seagate.
Here are some commands, and their output.


```
([B]These commands are the ones I believe to be correct[/B])
#  camcontrol cmd ada0 -a "EF 85 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00"
camcontrol: error sending command

#  camcontrol cmd 7:0 -a "EF 85 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00"
camcontrol: error sending command


# camcontrol devlist
<WDC WD5000AADS-00M2B0 01.00A01>   at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (pass0,ada0)
<ST3500320AS SD1A>                 at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (pass1,ada1)
<ST3500418AS CC34>                 at scbus3 target 0 lun 0 (pass2,ada2)
<ST3500320AS SD1A>                 at scbus4 target 0 lun 0 (pass3,ada3)
<ST3500320AS SD1A>                 at scbus5 target 0 lun 0 (pass4,ada4)
<WDC WD5000AACS-00G8B0 05.04C05>   at scbus6 target 0 lun 0 (pass5,ada5)
<HPT DISK 0_0 4.00>                at scbus7 target 0 lun 0 (pass6,da0)


# smartctl -a -d hpt,1/2 /dev/hptrr
smartctl 5.39.1 2010-01-28 r3054 [FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE amd64] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Model Family:     Western Digital Scorpio Black Serial ATA family
Device Model:     WDC WD3200BEKT-22F3T0
Serial Number:    WD-WXE708DN4679
Firmware Version: 11.01A11
User Capacity:    320,072,933,376 bytes
Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]
ATA Version is:   8
ATA Standard is:  Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated
Local Time is:    Tue Aug 31 12:16:34 2010 CEST
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled

[...]

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   178   176   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       2100
  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       328
  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   096   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       3627
 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0033   100   100   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       273
192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       184
193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   176   176   000    Old_age   Always       -       73854
194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   121   091   000    Old_age   Always       -       26
196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0009   100   253   051    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1
No Errors Logged
[...]
```

Please tell if I missed something vital, and I'll update with needed info.


----------



## Puppe (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry to double post, but I guess I need to include my dmesg.


```
FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:36:49 UTC 2010
    root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[...]
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 3893854208 (3713 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <040910 APIC1435>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s) x 2 SMT threads
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  4
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  5
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 6
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <040910 XSDT1435> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of fee00000, 1000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, bbf00000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Warning: Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] - 0x73, should be 0x72 (20100331/tbutils-354)
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
hptrr0: <sx508x> port 0xd800-0xd8ff mem 0xfbd00000-0xfbdfffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
hptrr: adapter at PCI 1:0:0, IRQ 16
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xcc00-0xcc07 mem 0xfb800000-0xfbbfffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.0.5> port 0xc880-0xc89f mem 0xfb7c0000-0xfb7dffff,0xfb7f8000-0xfb7f8fff irq 20 at device 25.0 on pci0
em0: Using MSI interrupt
em0: [FILTER]
em0: Ethernet address: 00:01:2e:2f:77:6a
uhci0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xc800-0xc81f irq 21 at device 26.0 on pci0
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci0
uhci1: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xc480-0xc49f irq 18 at device 26.1 on pci0
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
uhci1: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus1: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci1
uhci2: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xc400-0xc41f irq 19 at device 26.2 on pci0
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
uhci2: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus2: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci2
ehci0: <Intel PCH USB 2.0 controller USB-B> mem 0xfb7f6000-0xfb7f63ff irq 16 at device 26.7 on pci0
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
usbus3: <Intel PCH USB 2.0 controller USB-B> on ehci0
pci0: <multimedia, HDA> at device 27.0 (no driver attached)
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pci2: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.1 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
ahci0: <AHCI SATA controller> port 0xec00-0xec07,0xe880-0xe883,0xe800-0xe807,0xe480-0xe483,0xe400-0xe40f mem 0xfbffe000-0xfbffffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
ahci0: [ITHREAD]
ahci0: AHCI v1.00 with 1 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich0: [ITHREAD]
uhci3: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xc080-0xc09f irq 19 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci3: [ITHREAD]
uhci3: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus4: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci3
uhci4: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xc000-0xc01f irq 16 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci4: [ITHREAD]
uhci4: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus5: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci4
uhci5: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xbc00-0xbc1f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci5: [ITHREAD]
uhci5: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus6: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci5
ehci1: <Intel PCH USB 2.0 controller USB-A> mem 0xfb7f4000-0xfb7f43ff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci1: [ITHREAD]
usbus7: EHCI version 1.0
usbus7: <Intel PCH USB 2.0 controller USB-A> on ehci1
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ahci1: <Intel PCH AHCI SATA controller> port 0xb880-0xb887,0xb800-0xb803,0xb480-0xb487,0xb400-0xb403,0xb080-0xb09f mem 0xfb7ee000-0xfb7ee7ff irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
ahci1: [ITHREAD]
ahci1: AHCI v1.30 with 6 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci1
ahcich1: [ITHREAD]
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci1
ahcich2: [ITHREAD]
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci1
ahcich3: [ITHREAD]
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci1
ahcich4: [ITHREAD]
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci1
ahcich5: [ITHREAD]
ahcich6: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci1
ahcich6: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart0: [FILTER]
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
coretemp0: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
coretemp1: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu1
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
coretemp2: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu2
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
p4tcc2: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu2
coretemp3: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu3
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
p4tcc3: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu3
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hptrr: start channel [0,0]
hptrr: start channel [0,1]
hptrr: start channel [0,2]
hptrr: start channel [0,3]
hptrr: [0 1] Start channel soft reset.
hptrr: channel [0,1] started successfully
hptrr: [0 0] Failed to perform channel hard reset.
hptrr: [0 2] Failed to perform channel hard reset.
hptrr: [0 3] Failed to perform channel hard reset.
hptrr0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
hptrr0: [ITHREAD]
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus5: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus6: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus7: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <Intel> at usbus4
uhub4: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen5.1: <Intel> at usbus5
uhub5: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
ugen6.1: <Intel> at usbus6
uhub6: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
ugen7.1: <Intel> at usbus7
uhub7: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus7
da0 at hptrr0 bus 0 scbus7 target 0 lun 0
da0: <HPT DISK 0_0 4.00> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da0: 305245MB (625142448 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 38913C)
ada0 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <WDC WD5000AADS-00M2B0 01.00A01> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 476940MB (976773168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada1 at ahcich2 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <ST3500320AS SD1A> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada1: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: Command Queueing enabled
ada1: 476940MB (976773168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada2 at ahcich3 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
ada2: <ST3500418AS CC34> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada2: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada2: Command Queueing enabled
ada2: 476940MB (976773168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada3 at ahcich4 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
ada3: <ST3500320AS SD1A> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada3: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada3: Command Queueing enabled
ada3: 476940MB (976773168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada4 at ahcich5 bus 0 scbus5 target 0 lun 0
ada4: <ST3500320AS SD1A> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada4: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada4: Command Queueing enabled
ada4: 476940MB (976773168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada5 at ahcich6 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
ada5: <WDC WD5000AACS-00G8B0 05.04C05> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada5: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada5: Command Queueing enabled
ada5: 476938MB (976771055 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus7 usbus3
uhub7: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
ugen3.2: <vendor 0x05e3> at usbus3
uhub8: <vendor 0x05e3 USB2.0 Hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/77.63, addr 2> on usbus3
uhub8: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/label/rootfs
ZFS filesystem version 3
ZFS storage pool version 14
em0: link state changed to UP
```


----------



## mav@ (Sep 1, 2010)

Have you looked on `camcontrol identify ada0` output for that drive? Does the drive supports APM feature set which you are trying to disable and is it enabled?


----------



## Puppe (Sep 1, 2010)

mav@ said:
			
		

> Have you looked on `camcontrol identify ada0` output for that drive? Does the drive supports APM feature set which you are trying to disable and is it enabled?



`camcontrol identify da0` gives:

```
# camcontrol identify ada0
pass0: <WDC WD3200BEKT-22F3T0 11.01A11> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
pass0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)

protocol              ATA/ATAPI-8 SATA 2.x
device model          WDC WD3200BEKT-22F3T0
firmware revision     11.01A11
serial number         WD-WXE708DN4679
WWN                   50014ee2ac95b785
cylinders             16383
heads                 16
sectors/track         63
sector size           logical 512, physical 512, offset 0
LBA supported         268435455 sectors
LBA48 supported       625142448 sectors
PIO supported         PIO4
DMA supported         WDMA2 UDMA6 
media RPM             7200

Feature                      Support  Enable    Value           Vendor
read ahead                     yes	yes
write cache                    yes	yes
flush cache                    yes	yes
overlap                        no
Tagged Command Queuing (TCQ)   no	no
Native Command Queuing (NCQ)   yes		32 tags
SMART                          yes	yes
microcode download             yes	yes
security                       yes	no
power management               yes	yes
advanced power management      yes	yes	128/0x80
automatic acoustic management  yes	no	254/0xFE	128/0x80
media status notification      no	no
power-up in Standby            no	no
write-read-verify              no	no	0/0x0
unload                         yes	yes
free-fall                      no	no
data set management (TRIM)     no
```

The drive does support APM, and it gets enabled by default. I can successfully disable it if I attach the drive to one of the internal SATA-ports on the M/B (as it is atm). But the setting doesn't stick through reboots, otherwise I would have disabled it and put it back on the RocketRaid card.
Is there any way to "write" the changes to the disc, to make it permanent, through reboots?


----------



## Puppe (Sep 1, 2010)

After disabling APM:

```
#  camcontrol cmd ada0 -a "EF 85 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00"
[root@nas1 /home/schrimp]# camcontrol identify ada0
pass0: <WDC WD3200BEKT-22F3T0 11.01A11> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
pass0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)

protocol              ATA/ATAPI-8 SATA 2.x
device model          WDC WD3200BEKT-22F3T0
firmware revision     11.01A11
serial number         WD-WXE708DN4679
WWN                   50014ee2ac95b785
cylinders             16383
heads                 16
sectors/track         63
sector size           logical 512, physical 512, offset 0
LBA supported         268435455 sectors
LBA48 supported       625142448 sectors
PIO supported         PIO4
DMA supported         WDMA2 UDMA6 
media RPM             7200

Feature                      Support  Enable    Value           Vendor
read ahead                     yes	yes
write cache                    yes	yes
flush cache                    yes	yes
overlap                        no
Tagged Command Queuing (TCQ)   no	no
Native Command Queuing (NCQ)   yes		32 tags
SMART                          yes	yes
microcode download             yes	yes
security                       yes	no
power management               yes	yes
advanced power management      yes	no	254/0xFE
automatic acoustic management  yes	no	254/0xFE	128/0x80
media status notification      no	no
power-up in Standby            no	no
write-read-verify              no	no	0/0x0
unload                         yes	yes
free-fall                      no	no
data set management (TRIM)     no
```


----------



## Puppe (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorry for my multiple posts, but I thought I'd be best off not starting another thread in this area.

So, I ditched the idea of my controllercard, and went out and bought a eSATA-SATA cable, and I kinda got it working. My problem now is that I get an error if I try to enable AHCI on the system.
Native IDE mode - everything works fine. (I can disable APM on the OS drive and all)
AHCI enabled, all seems fine until booting up FreeBSD, then it hangs after a few seconds, stating:

```
ahcich0: device is not ready (timeout 15000ms) tfd = 000000ff
ahcich0: Poll error on slot 0, TFD: 0077
```

It makes no difference if I switch one of the other drives to the eSATA cable, and the OS drive to one of the internal ports, it ends up the same.

I have tried to enable and disable Hotswap functionality in bios aswell.

Anyone got any ideas about this?


----------



## ronnylov (Sep 14, 2010)

> One of these ports is shared with an eSATA connector at the rear, which lets Zotac avoid using an auxiliary storage controller.


See: http://techreport.com/articles.x/18643/5

I beleive you only have six SATA ports on this motherboard and if you use eSATA port then only five of the internal SATA ports can be used because one of them is shared with eSATA. Could it be that you are using all 6 internal SATA connectors and also are trying to use the eSATA?


----------



## Puppe (Sep 15, 2010)

ronnylov said:
			
		

> See: http://techreport.com/articles.x/18643/5
> 
> I beleive you only have six SATA ports on this motherboard and if you use eSATA port then only five of the internal SATA ports can be used because one of them is shared with eSATA. Could it be that you are using all 6 internal SATA connectors and also are trying to use the eSATA?



Hm, the thought had crossed my mind. Although, I am able to use all six internal ports, along with eSATA as long as I don't switch over to AHCI.
One thing I noticed while testing was that if I press F12 or whatever to get to choose boot media, I can see all seven harddrives. All of them marked as SATA: xxxx etc, except for the Os drive on eSATA which has a prefix of "IDE:"..

Just after BIOS there is a quick flash of a screen listing all drives. All the drives are listed here aswell, even on AHCI mode. But as I boot up, I get to a point, just after my keyboard has been detected (sorry I cant be more precise), and then it just freezes and puts me back to "mountroot" after some 5-ish seconds.

After reading your post, my wild guess is that the board doesn't support AHCI on eSATA when all 6 internal ports are used.. 

It might all be over soon tho, as I have a X25-V 40GB to sign out tomorrow. So I guess I can relax then even if the Load_Cycle_Count should skyrocket.. as there is no moving part tearing down anymore?


----------

